# Anyone ever recover a Q wagon headliner?



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm gonna need to do mine before I sell it, just looking for pointers...I sure as heck don't want to break it getting it in or out of there. No sunroof at least, that'll make it easier.


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Anyone ever recover a Q wagon headliner? (JohnBarleyCorn)*

when you do it, make sure to give a good writeup. I've got about 100 pushpins holding mine up.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Anyone ever recover a Q wagon headliner? (InSaNeBoY)*

Sure. If I get it done in the next couple weeks, I might have to swing by with the QTD Wagon. I have to deliver my 16V turbo longblock to the new owner in Portland and visit the sis anyway.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

All headliners are an ugly job


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Anyone ever recover a Q wagon headliner? (JohnBarleyCorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnBarleyCorn* »_Sure. If I get it done in the next couple weeks, I might have to swing by with the QTD Wagon. I have to deliver my 16V turbo longblock to the new owner in Portland and visit the sis anyway.

my Q will be sitting in a lot off commercial street every weekday







So long as it passes inspection tomorrow







Of course I find out the rear brakes are sticking... yeah I tried using the ebrake DOH. normally I would never have done that, but the cables are brand new, had to try 'em 


_Modified by InSaNeBoY at 10:49 PM 11-19-2008_


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_All headliners are an ugly job

Thanks for the vote of confidence. I just refelted a poker table...that means I'm an expert with fabrics, right?


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (JohnBarleyCorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnBarleyCorn* »_
Thanks for the vote of confidence. I just refelted a poker table...that means I'm an expert with fabrics, right?









If ya did the table upside down, you are the king!


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

This is the only pic I have of the headliner I "re-did" on my '86 QSW. The headliner card is held in with all the headliner clips and the visors/mirror and such. I removed everything and pulled the whole piece out so I could do it on the floor of my garage. I tried a heavy black leather material but it was too heavy and released, so I found this skully/cross bones pattern and 3M spray adhesive, some bently manulas to weight it down then re-install.















My only advice is take your time.


----------

